# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Kevätklassikot 2016

## Googol

27.2. Omloop Het Nieuwsblad, Belgia | luokittelu 1.HC

The kauden avaus. Nykyään tietysti ajellaan jo aikaisemmin Australiassa World Touriakin, mutta tämä on se perinteinen avauskilpailu, varsinkin klassikoiden ystäville. Ei ihan niin kovia nousuja, mutta enemmän tasaisia mukulakivipätkiä kuin Rondessa.

28.2. Kuurne-Bryssel-Kuurne, Belgia | luokittelu 1.HC

Samaa kuin edellisenä päivänä, mutta helpompi ja loppu tasaista, joten hyvällä kelillä massakiri.

2.3. Le Samyn, Belgia | luokittelu 1.1
4.3.-6.3. Driedaagse van West-Vlaanderen, Belgia | luokittelu 2.1
5.3. Strade Bianche, Italia | luokittelu 1.HC

Muutamassa vuodessa arvostetuksi noussut kisa. Tänä vuonna vähän lyhyempänä, mutta enemmän hiekkatietä sisältävänä. Lopussa ylämäkikiri Sienaan.

12.3. Ronde van Drenthe, Hollanti | luokittelu 1.1
16.3. Nokere Koerse, Belgia | luokittelu 1.HC
18.3. Handzame Classic, Belgia | luokittelu 1.1
19.3. Milano-San Remo, Italia | luokittelu 1.WT

La Primavera, ensimmäinen viidestä monumentista. 300 km pitkä, mutta lähes tasainen. Cipressa ja varsinkin Poggio ennen maalia aiheuttavat kuitenkin harmia kirimiehille. Aiemmin harmia aiheuttanut Le Manie ei kuitenkaan ilmeisesti ole reitillä.

23.3. Dwars door Vlaanderen, Belgia | luokittelu 1.HC
25.3. E3 Harelbeke, Belgia | luokittelu 1.WT

Ronden lämmittely. 40 kilometriä lyhyempi, mutta muuten lähes yhtä vaativa.

27.3. http://www.gent-wevelgem.be/ | luokittelu 1.WT

Helpompi kuin E3 (hyvässä kelissä; viimevuotinen oli todellinen kovien miesten kisa) ja ajetaan vähän eri osassa Flanderia kuin Omloop, E3 ja Ronde, mutta käy lämmittelystä.

29.3.-31.3. Driedaagse De Panne-Koksijde, Belgia | luokittelu 2.HC
2.4. Volta Limburg Classic, Hollanti | luokittelu 1.1
3.4. Ronde van Vlaanderen, Belgia | luokittelu 1.WT

Flanderin ja miksei koko maailmankin hienoin. Muutama vuosi sitten tehty muutos muutti ehkä vähän ylämäkikiriksi Oude-Kwaremontilla ja Paterbergilla, mutta sittemmin reittiä on taas hieman paranneltu, tosin edelleen ajellaan 3xOude-Kwaremont maksavien katsojien huviksi. Ensimmäiset 100 km tasaista, mutta sitten lähes tauotonta ylä- ja alamäkeä mukulakivillä höystettynä (onneksi lähinnä ylöspäin mentäessä). Jos reitti on pysynyt samana, ratkaisuja luultavasti nähdään 20 kilometrin pätkällä, jossa on peräkkäin Oude-Kwaremont, Paterberg, Koppenberg, Steebeekdries ja Taaienberg. Tämän jälkeen tulee pieni suvanto, jonka jälkeen viimeiset mäkiratkaisut Oude-Kwaremontilla ja Paterbergilla. Lopuksi reilun 10 kilometrin tasainen maaliin Oudenaardeen.

6.4. Scheldeprijs, Belgia | luokittelu 1.HC

Kirimiesten semiklassikko.

10.4. Pariisi-Roubaix, Ranska | luokittelu 1.WT

Pohjoinen helvetti. Erikoismiesten kisa, johon voi harjoitella vain kisaamalla täällä. Lähes kaikki Pohjois-Ranskan mukulakivitiet, joita ei ole päällystetty, on koottu tähän kisaan. Arenbergin metsätie aloittaa kilvanajon, mutta harvoin ratkaisee. Mutta jos jäät kasan taakse ja väärään porukkaan, kisa voi olla ohi. Mons-en-Pévèle ja Carrefour de l'Arbre ovat toiset viiden tähden sektorit ja näillä nähdään jo varmasti ratkaisuja. Mutta jos reilut 50 kilometriä mukulakiveä eivät ole tuoneet ratkaisua, voittaja ja mukulakivipokaalin saaja ratkaistaan Roubaix'n velodromilla.

13.4. De Brabantse Pijl, Belgia | luokittelu 1.HC

Vielä muutama mukulakivimäki niiden ystäville, mutta muuten jo siirymistä Ardennien klassikoihin.

17.4. Amstel Gold Race, Hollanti | luokittelu 1.WT

Kolmisenkymmentä lyhyehköä töppyrää ja lopuksi kiri Caubergia ylös. Nykyään tosin täytyisi vielä kestää pari kilometriä tasaista Caubergin jälkeenkin.

20.4. Fleche Wallonne, Belgia | luokittelu 1.WT

Useimmiten ylämäkikiri Mur de Huylla.

24.4. Liege-Bastogne-Liege, Belgia |luokittelu 1.WT

La Doyenne, vanhin viidestä monumentista ja samalla vaativin Ardennien klassikoista. Kuuluisin nousu on Cote de La Redoute, mutta nykyään se tulee liian aikaisin, että siellä kovinkaan usein nähtäisiin ratkaisuja. Viimeinen varsinainen nousu on Cote de Saint-Nicolas, mutta ennen lyhyttä maalisuoraa on vielä loiva ylämäki, joka tuntuu yllättävän pitkältä varsinkin irti olevasta ajajasta.

----------


## Munarello

Hieno avaus! Klassikoita jo täällä odotellaan.

----------


## jarit

Onko tietoa miten nämä näkyvät Eurosportilla?

----------


## kmw

Jeee, vuoden paras sohvapyöräilykausi on jo lähellä. Kiits @Gogol hyvästä avauksesta.

----------


## J T K

Erinomaista Googol, tästä se taas lähtee maantiepyöräilyn juhlakausi liikkeelle!

----------


## huotah

> Onko tietoa miten nämä näkyvät Eurosportilla?



Eurosport Playerin sivuilla näkyy tietoa joistakin lähetyksistä, mutta kattavaa listaa en löydä.

Menee vähän off-topicin puolelle, mutta onko Player laadultaan vielä samanlaista kuraa kuin joskus pari vuotta sitten, vai joko sitä kautta voi oikeasti katsoa lähetyksiä, pätkimättä ja HD-laadulla? Kiinnostaisi kovasti katsoa nämä kevätklassikot.

----------


## ratikka

> Eurosport Playerin sivuilla näkyy tietoa joistakin lähetyksistä, mutta kattavaa listaa en löydä.
> 
> Menee vähän off-topicin puolelle, mutta onko Player laadultaan vielä samanlaista kuraa kuin joskus pari vuotta sitten, vai joko sitä kautta voi oikeasti katsoa lähetyksiä, pätkimättä ja HD-laadulla? Kiinnostaisi kovasti katsoa nämä kevätklassikot.



Hyvin on ainakin itsellä toiminut LÄHES aina.

----------


## Munarello

Playerin kuvanlaatu on mielestäni parantunut eli kuva on tarkempaa, tosin ei se mitään kristallinkirkasta 1080p-laatua ole. Ei se ainakaan minulla ole pätkinyt, kun olen nyt alkukauden kisojen muutamia etappeja katsonut. Freimiä per sekunti voisi kyllä olla enemmän. Ei se pyöräkisoissa niin haittaa, mutta itseäni alkaa nopeasti häiritsemään kun esim Bundesliigan potkupalloa intoudun katsomaan.

Edit: Trololoo tonni poks!  :Hymy:

----------


## Herman

Vielä Playeristä, vaikka tämä kuuluisikin omaan säikeeseensä: fps saisi tosiaan olla suurempi. Muutamat syöksylaskut olen joutunut katsomaan playerin/Eurosport2:n kautta ja melko sykkivää on meno. Kuvanlaatu sinänsä on parantunut.

LisäOT: Munarellolle onnittelut pian koittavan tuhannen viestin rajapyykistä  :Vink: .

----------


## Googol

> Eurosport Playerin sivuilla näkyy tietoa joistakin lähetyksistä, mutta kattavaa listaa en löydä.
> 
> Menee vähän off-topicin puolelle, mutta onko Player laadultaan vielä samanlaista kuraa kuin joskus pari vuotta sitten, vai joko sitä kautta voi oikeasti katsoa lähetyksiä, pätkimättä ja HD-laadulla? Kiinnostaisi kovasti katsoa nämä kevätklassikot.



Mulla ei ainakaan ole ES1:llä tietokoneella kuin vaihtoehdot 360p ja 404p, joten ei "ihan" HD:ta. En ole muilla laitteilla kokeillut. ES2:lta löytyy sitten 720p. En tiedä miksi.

Kisojen näkymisestä, Omloop perinteisesti ei näy, Kuurne näkyy ja Le Samyn, West-Vlaanderen ei. Muista kisoista ei varmaan kovin montaa mene väärin jos sanoo, että .1 kisat ei näy, muut näkyy.

E3 Harelbekellä näyttää olevan uusi osoite: https://www.e3harelbeke.be/ Procyclingstatsissa oli vielä vanha/väärä, jossa ei nykyään taida kannattaa käydä. Ainakin selain varoittelee jotain. Joku noheva mode vois muokata tota OP:ta.

----------


## ilmora

> Eurosport Playerin sivuilla näkyy tietoa joistakin lähetyksistä, mutta kattavaa listaa en löydä.



Tämän kattavampaa listaa en itsekään löytänyt. ESP:ssä olisi hyvä olla jonkinmoinen pyöräilylähetyshälytin.

----------


## J T K

Twitteristä:

----------


## OJ

Kun ES ei ole edes vaihtoehto, niin minä yritän selvitä ilmaisilla striimeillä ja kisan jälkeen ladata paremman laadun torrentti, mutta näitä tulee katsottua lähinnä trainerilla ajaessa.

Kevätklassikot ovat kyllä parhautta. Aikaeron ansiosta tulee katsottua kisa aamukahvin kanssa ja sitten lenkille. En jaksa seurata noita kesän ympäriajoja, eli mun aktiivinen penkkiurheilukausi kestää sen maalis-huhtikuun.

----------


## Pahamontes

Itse olen seurannut Eurosportia (Player) F-Securen Freedomella Hollannin kautta nähdäkseni fudiksen Ranskan liigaa, jota Hollannin E$:lla on näytetty kattavasti. Tietääkö joku aiemmilta vuosilta, näytetäänkö muualla Euroopassa Eurosportilla enemmän kisoja tai pidempiä lähetyksiä näistä kevätklassikoista?

----------


## J T K

Tässä juurikin NL:n Eurosportin ohelmistosta:

José Been          ‎@TourDeJose                 Programme Eurosport NL 

KBK 
Samyn 
Strade Bianche 
Paris-Nice 
Tirreno 
MSR
E3
Catalunya 
Panne 
RVV 
Pais Vasco
Roubaix 
Fleche 
AGR
LBL
         9:24 PM - 21 Feb 2016

----------


## jaksu

> Itse olen seurannut Eurosportia (Player) F-Securen Freedomella Hollannin kautta nähdäkseni fudiksen Ranskan liigaa, jota Hollannin E$:lla on näytetty kattavasti. Tietääkö joku aiemmilta vuosilta, näytetäänkö muualla Euroopassa Eurosportilla enemmän kisoja tai pidempiä lähetyksiä näistä kevätklassikoista?



Minä olen kattonut jotain kisoja britti eurosportin kautta.

----------


## OJ

L-B-L reitti muuttuu. Kisa saa uuden mäen Cote de Saint-Nicolasin jälkeen, mutta Stockeu jää pois. Cote de la Rue Naniot on uuden mäen nimi ja kyseessä on 550 metriä pitkä ja 10,5% keskijyrkkyinen mäki, jonka huipulta on vain 3 km maaliin. Eli reitin "keskivaihetta" helpotetaan ja loppuun laitetaan lisää iskupaikkoja. Eli nyt ei mene reitti enää Merckxin patsaan ohi.

----------


## sianluca

Lotta suosikkien joukossa Het Volkiin......http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/omlo...ders-to-watch/

----------


## PeeHoo

Täytyypä seurata Tiesh Benootia. http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...xt-tom-boonen/

----------


## Googol

Benootia tuli seurattua jo viime kaudella kun oli tuossa minun podiumcafen veikkauspelin joukkueessa. Tosi hyvin ikäisekseen ajeli jo viime vuonna.

----------


## sianluca

Voisihan noita klassikoita seurata, vaikka suosikkini van Petegem ja Hoste ovat jo heivanneet............

----------


## Petwe

Aijai, tästä tää p****enlevitys-kausi taas lähtee. Toivottavasti ei tule mitään massasprinttiä, vika mäki on vissiin jossain 50km maalista. 

Talven jälkeen aika kujalla missä kunnossa kukin suosikki on niin aika mahdoton arvata kuka voittaa.

----------


## Googol

Yleensä Omloop ei pääty massakiriin.

Hellingen:

1 Leberg 141,6km (950m - Gem 4,2% - Max 13,8%)
2 Berendries 137,5km (940m - Gem. 7% - Max. 12,3%)
3 Tenbosse 132,6km (450m - Gem. 6,9% - Max. 8,7%)
4 Eikenmolen 127,1km (610m - Gem. 5,9% - Max. 12,5%)
5 Muur - Kapelmuur 115,2km
6 Valkenberg 97,5km (540m - Gem. 8,1% - Max. 12,8%)
7 Kaperij 78,9km (1000m - Gem. 5,5% - Max. 9%)
8 Kruisberg 67,0km (1800m - Gem. 4,8% - Max. 9%)
9 Taaienberg 57,4km (530m - Gem. 6,6% - Max. 15,8%)
10 Eikenberg 52,0km (1200m - Gem. 5,2% - Max. 10%)
11) Wolvenberg 48,9km (645m - Gem. 7,9%)
12) Leberg 38,5km (950m - Gem 4,2% - Max 13,8%)
13) Boembekeberg 32,6km

Cobbles:

1 Haaghoek 144,6km (2000m)
2 Haaghoek 88,7km (2000m)
3 Donderij 62,3km (800m)
4 Ruiterstraat 48,8km (800m)
5 Karel Martelstraat 47,5km (1300m)
6 Holleweg 46,1km (350m)
7 Haaghoek 41,5km (2000m)
8 Paddestraat 30,5km (2300m)
9 Lippenhovestraat 27,8km (1300m)
10 Lange Munte 20,8km (2500m)

Boembekeberg on kai helpompi kuin tietöiden vuoksi korvattu Molenberg, mutta eiköhän tuossa iskun paikkoja ole silti riittävästi.

----------


## Petwe

Aah, saanut väärää tietoa. No hyvä vaan.

----------


## OJ

No huh! Sagan ruovittaa menemään. Ja jos Benoot ei halua kutsuttavan uudeksi Booneniksi, niin ei varmaan kantsi iskeä Taaienbergillä.

----------


## Googol

*Omloop het Nieuwsblad*

1. Greg van Avermaet 4:54:12
2. Peter Sagan s.a.
3. Tiesj Benoot s.a.
4. Luke Rowe s.a.
5. Alexis Gougeard +0:05
6. Jens Debusschere +0:09
7. Adrien Petit s.a.
8. Edward Theuns s.a.
9. Jasper Stuyven s.a.
10. Matthieu Ladagnous s.a.

----------


## Googol

*Kuurne-Bryssel-Kuurne*

1. Jasper Stuyven 4:53:50
2. Alexander Kristoff +0:17
3. Nacer Bouhanni s.a.
4. Dylan Groenewegen s.a.
5. Lukasz Wisniowski s.a.
6. Niccolo Bonifazio s.a.
7. Peter Sagan s.a.
8. Edward Theuns s.a.
9. Jonas Van Genechten s.a.
10. Scott Thwaites s.a.

----------


## Teltta

Stuyven veti sellaisella urakalla irti että ero hatkaporukkaan ja pääjoukkoon säilyi loppuun asti melko vakiona. Jäi tuo kuski mieleen. Kukaan takaa tulevista ei edes lähtenyt perään missään vaiheessa. Tällä kertaa ei voi sanoa ettei jäänyt ainakaan yrittämisestä kiinni. Kirivät kakkossijastakin vähän muodon vuoksi.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## villef

Joo, ja kun veti jo aika mallikkaasti lauantaina, yksi kurvi vain meni vähän pitkäksi.. Olis ollu mielenkiintoista kattoa olisko jaksanut vetää kiinni etuporukan..

----------


## Frosty

Joonas Henttala lisättiin tänään Strade Bianchen lähtölistaan.

http://www.cyclingfever.com/editie.h...e_idd=MjcwODU=

----------


## kukavaa

Tänään vois Italiassa sataa vettä, mutaa, kurjuutta, päivän sankari selviää vasta suihkussa...
Semmosta jos näkis tänään. 
Sagan, Avermaet, Vallu, Nibbe, Stybar, ehkäpä ihan jännä kisa tulossa.

----------


## Hääppönen

Vähän kuivalta sateelta näyttää.  :Hymy:  Onpa hienoa taas virittäytyä kevätklassikokauteen.  :Nolous:

----------


## jarit

Olipa hieno loppuratkaisu Strade Bianchessa. Pakko katsoa vielä uusiksi britti ES:n selostuksella, kunhan tulee youtubeen.
EDIT, siinähän se onkin jo. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zE8T2GrD96Q

----------


## J T K

Ai että, kevät tulee koilliskairaankin tämmöisiä kisoja seuratessa!

Brambilla ja Styby ajoivat kyllä just taktisesti kuin pitikin, mutta Stybyllä tyhjäsi varatankit kaupunkikortteleiden nousuissa.  Brambilla jaksoi todella hyvin, vaikka lopun 16% oli karmeaa punnerrusta. Mutta Cancellara odotti riittävän viileästi ja vasta viimeiset pari sataa metriä linttasi niin, ettei Stybyllä ollut eväitä kuin seurata. Viimeiseen kurviin Fabs junttasi vielä kammelta niin, että hirvitti ja kun on ekana viimeiseen kaarrokseen, saa laskea kädet ylhäällä torille munkkikahville. Hieno kisa, mutta ei varmaan Etixxin jälkipalavereissa silti olla ihan tyytyväisiä.

----------


## KL!

Komea ajo Brambillalta. Ei ihan paukut riittänyt loppuun asti. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rjrm

Ol siinä Brambillalla kolme aika kovaa miestä vastassa!

----------


## kolistelija

Kahta vastaanhan Brambila ajoi. Cancellara luotti itseensä ja Brambilan heikkouteen sen verran että tyytyi rauhassa odottelemaan loppumäkeä. Olisi varmaan saanut ajettua välin kiinni, mutta sitä olisi vain seurannut heti seuraava isku lidlmiehiltä. Melkoisen viileää ajoa, sanoisin.

Sagan oli aika vaisu, tai miten sen nyt ottaa kun tuossa joukossa taisteli, ei kuitenkaan vielä ihan parhaimmillaan.

----------


## fiber

Vaikka mulla olisi ollut Spartacuksen voimat, ei pää olisi ikinä kestänyt jättää noin myöhäiseen. Hieno ratkaisu!
Brambilla saa kyllä vähintäänkin yhtä korkean kypärännoston. 

Tästä se kausi lähtee: treenivaihde kakkoselle, GoExpo ja Klassikot  :Hymy:

----------


## Frosty

Todella hieno loppu, Brambillalta valtava päivätyö. Enemmän kuin ansaittu podium. Cancellaralta upea voitto taktisesti tukalasta asetelmasta!

----------


## plr

Kyllä oli todella kylmäpäisesti ajettu loppunousu Cancellaralta! Ei olisi onnistunut kokemattomalta kaverilta.

----------


## Munarello

Jaahas, saapasmaalla ajetaan kuulemma joku pikkukilpailu huomenna. Tarttiskohan spekuleerata jotain näin etukäteen..?

----------


## rjrm

Nibali aikoo iskeä loppua lähellä olevassa mäessä ja pyytää mukaan Cancellaraa ja kumppaneita.

----------


## zander

Toinen sija lienee jo jaettu  :Hymy:  mutta kuka vie voiton?

----------


## Miha

Henttala mukana tuolla myös?

----------


## OJ

> Nibali aikoo iskeä loppua lähellä olevassa mäessä ja pyytää mukaan Cancellaraa ja kumppaneita.



Ai Nibali? Ei kai mahdotonta, mutta taitaa olla eri miesten kisa.

----------


## Munarello

Juu, Henttala näkyy olevan lähtölistalla. Poggio lienee tälläkin kertaa iskun paikka?

----------


## Indurain

Numero 241 ajaa soololla voittoon , lisäksi on mahtavaa seurata mitä Saagan ja Boonen tekee ! Joka tapauksessa mahtava spektaakkeli tiedossa !  Toivottavasti ajetaan kohtalaisissa olosuhteissa -

----------


## Googol

Huonot olosuhteet tarjoaa yleensä paremman kisan. Mutta tällä kertaa taitaa olla ihan hyvät olosuhteet.

Saisivat kyllä laittaa sen Le Manien takaisin reitille, niin olisi kiritykeillä jä iskijöillä tasaisemmat mahdollisuudet ja kisaamista nähtäisiin kauempaa kuin Poggiolta.

----------


## TuplaO

Eikö Boonen ole tuolla Stybarin ja Gavirian apumiehenä. Nibalilla puolestaan mahikset jos ajetaan kovalla kaasulla ja/tai joku villi loppumuuvi kantaa maaliviivalle asti. Tuskinpa... Viihdykeeksi siitä voi kyllä ollakin.

Hyvä, ettei tosta maanvyörymästä tule olemaan sen kummempaa riesaa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

Kiertotielle moottoritielle joudutaan ajelemaan 9 km maanvyörymän takia tänään. Joutuvat ajelemaan yli 300 km, pisin Milano-San Remo koskaan

----------


## OJ

Aika kiinnittää huomiota kisaan. Gaviriaa jaksavat hehkuttaa, ja saattaa olla kova sana. Saattaa olla riittävän monta kovassa kunnossa olevaa ei-kirimiestä, että saavat hatkan aikaan.

----------


## OJ

No nyt osu oikeaan vaikka aika kovaa sekoilua oli viimeisellä kilsalla. Gaviria turvallaan ja Bouhannilla ketjut hyppii.

----------


## Munarello

> ...ja Bouhannilla ketjut hyppii.



Jaa, no jos noin kävi niin eipä ihme että Nasseria 'hieman' jurppi.

----------


## Pahamontes

> Jaa, no jos noin kävi niin eipä ihme että Nasseria 'hieman' jurppi.



Jotain häikkää BOuhannilla oli selvästi Cyclingnewsin koosteen mukaan n. 150-100 m ennen maalia, kun näytti polkaisevan useamman kerran "tyhjää". Hienoa joka tapauksessa, että monumenttivoitto meni ranskiksille! https://youtu.be/87EF5iLlyOo

----------


## ilmora

Kylläpä lämmitti mieltä Demaren voitto (ja varsinkin näin Lapierre-kuskina). FDJ:llä on alkanut tämä kausi hyvin.

----------


## CamoN

Oma videoanalysaattori sanoo että Bouhanni hipaisi etuvaihtajan sprinttinamiskuukkelia, jos sillä sellainen on. Ketju pikkurieskalle edessä.

----------


## plr

Minustakin Bouhannin kadenssi näytti nousevan juuri niin kuin olisi ketju pudonnut pikkurattaalle edessä. Kaatuneen Gavirian keilasi vanha kunnon edessä ajavan takarengas eli ajoi edessä ajavan takarenkaan sivulla kun keulalla tehtiin sivuttaisliike.

----------


## Taneli79

Hieno suoritus Demarelta huomioiden, että kävi katollaan Cipressan nousussa. Harmittaa vaan, kun Matthewsin ja Saganin kisa meni kaatumisten vuoksi pilalle. Le Manien palauttaminen reitille olisi hyvä idea, ettei jäisi ratkaisu aina kirin varaan.

----------


## OJ

Ihan hyvä, että on vähän erilaisia kisoja.

----------


## Paolo

Ja onnea Jussille ja teamille!
Mukava löytää taas suomalaismenestystäkin asian tiimoilta..:-)

----------


## rhubarb

Henttalakin ajoi maaliin, ajan perusteella (+14 min) lienee tipahtanut Cipressalla monen muun mukana.

Bouhannilla ei taida kestää pää isojen poikien kisoja. Aina jotain.

----------


## kervelo

Pelotoonissa harva sitä uskaltaisi miehelle sanoa, voisi tulla nenään pipi. Bouhannin toinen lajihan on nyrkkeily.

Muiden ajajien kommenttien perusteella Demaren paluu kaatumisen jälkeen kärkijoukkoon sujui leppoisasti tiimiautossa roikkuen.

----------


## joni33

Henttalalla näemmä ongelmia tankkauksen kanssa. Näin mies twiittasi eilen illalla: MSR - started stuffed, finished starving. Not eating enough during a 300k race is a junior mistake #hungerflat

----------


## Paolo

Ihmetyttää vähän tuo kaatuilun määrä noin hyvässä kelissä. Ehkä 300 kilsaa kilvanajoa kauden tässä vaiheessa väsyttää protkin. 

Iso peukku Joonakselle!

----------


## OJ

> Muiden ajajien kommenttien perusteella Demaren paluu kaatumisen jälkeen kärkijoukkoon sujui leppoisasti tiimiautossa roikkuen.



Saa nähdä mitä tästä tulee. Hauskaa sinänsä, että esimerkiksi Cancellara peräänkuuluttaa tehofileiden jakamista. Cance voisi näyttää esimerkkiä ja jakaa muutaman 2010 tiedoston.

----------


## J T K

Sata hatun nostoa ja kypärän kallistusta Joonas Henttalalle, tuommoisissa kinkereissä on 1-tyypin diabeetikolla vähän enempi tekemistä sen suorituskyvyn kanssa ja jos ei ole pystynyt syystä tai toisesta tankkaamaan riittävästi niin se on siinä. Mutta läpi kuitenkin.

----------


## OJ

Jahans...väittävät Demaren ajon olleen ladattuna Stravaan ainakin hetken ja ottaneen Cipressan KoM:n. Ajo on kuitenkin nyt poistettu...Aikamoista saippuaoopperaa.

----------


## r.a.i

Ajo löytyy Stravasta jälleen...eiköhän tuoki juttu selviä, jos roikkumista on tapahtunut niin varmasti löytyy joku kuva tai videopätkä jostain...

----------


## plr

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dema...d-from-strava/

Tossato claimed to La Gazzetta dello Sport, “Demare was off the back before the Cipressa. Then on the climb he passed us going twice our speed. I didn’t see if he was on the car window or with a (sticky) bottle. Of course he was strong in the sprint but without that tow he would never have made it to contest the sprint. I’ve never seen a thing like that done so shamelessly.”

Tossato on sitä mieltä, että autossa roikuttiin.

----------


## rhubarb

Näki että meni ohi muttei nähnyt pitikö autosta kiinni? Tsek.

Capecchi sen sijaan näki: “I was on Tosatto’s wheel and saw it very clearly. Demare was hanging onto the right of the team car.”

----------


## leecher

Todella härskiä. Strava filestä vissiin siivottu watit ja cadenssi pois, ettei paljastu huijaus? Stravan fly-by toiminnolla oli jo joku noheva selvittänyt, ettei tuollainen kiri siihen mäkeen ole mahdollista.
Hyvin näyttää mäki nousevan skodan avulla

----------


## ilmora

^Kuva on vähän epäselvä, mutta eikö tuon rungon väri tulisi olla sininen?

----------


## kuovipolku

Paikkoja paremmin tuntevien mukaan kuva ei ole Cipressalta vaan Turchinosta. Kuvasta ei voi tunnistaa FDJ:n ajajaa sen enempää Démareksi kuin joksikuksi muuksi, mutta pyörän emåputki ja etuhaarukat näyttäisivät olevan valkoisia ja Démare ajoi maaliin pyöräälä joka oli mainituilta osin väriltään sininen (eli kuten Tuttobiciwebin lukija kysyy kommentissaan: miten ihmeessä pyörän vaihto onnistui 80 km/h vauhdissa?)

----------


## Cuube

Cipressan nousun uudestaan katottua, niin aika hankalalta näyttäisi Nibalimaisen hinaamisen tekeminen jäämättä siitä kiinni, joka itselleni tuli heti mieleen. Sen verran tota autoa ja porukkaa pelotonin takana oli. Stravasta katottuna Demare tuli nousun yläosan 10 sekuntia Viscontia (joka teki iskun) nopeammin ja Visconti oli TV -lähetyksen mukaan noin 12 sekuntia karussa ennen laskua. Nousun yläosaan mahtuu sellasia Strava pätkiä, joissa kärjessä tai kärjen tuntumassa mm. Andrei Greipel komeilee. Ei siis mitenkään poikkeuksellista, että kirimies voi tulla lopun melko kovaa. Cipressan juurella Demarella oli pelotonin kärkeen noin 30 sekuntia eroa, joten suurin osa erosta otettiin kiinni nousun lopussa. Tuskin tyhjästä noita kommentteja heitellään, mutta kuinka törkeästä tempusta on kyse tyyliin Nibali vai sticky bottel.

----------


## trash-base

On kyllä hienoa kilvanajoa ollut tänään E3:ssa. 25 km jäljellä. Sagan ja Kwiatkovski karussa.

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## trash-base

Enpä olis arvannut että Kwiatkovski vie sprintin 100-0. Hieno kisa.

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OJ

Öööö...mitä hanuria? Unohtiko Sagan, että olivat pyöräkilpailussa. Tinkovin akan poika joutuu taas telkkarikaupoille.

----------


## kolistelija

Asetelma oli kyllä hankala, vahvaksi tunnettu ajaja taisi olla vähän liian itsevarmana liikkeellä ja tyri nyt sitten näin. Kwiaton snappi näytti todella rauhalliselta, mutta jos nukkuu niin nukkuu... 

Ei siinä, kyllä Kwiatkawasaki kova on eikä voitto turha ollut.

----------


## OJ

Ei Kwiato ole mikään eilisen teeren poika, mutta Sagan munasi aika täydellisesti.

----------


## J T K

Todellakin. Vaikka Sagan oli juuri se, joka sai porukan yskimään Kwaremontilla. Mutta ehkä tikut paloivat liiaksi lopputempossa, miten liene oli tuulensuunnat jne. Etixxille jäi luu käteen taas, vaikka miesylivoimaa riitti. Stybar veti tankit tyhjäksi vaikka pääsi Cancellaran peesissä takaisin kärkeen. Mikä kertonee kuitenkin siitä, että se peesi on jo raakaa vauhdiltaan. Mutta ei ole Etixxillä nyt sellaista huippukärkeä, joka vastaisi muiden iskuihin. Tommeke on vielä matkalla parhaaseen iskuun, riittääkö sitten vielä Rondessakaan niin epäilen kyllä ettei. 

Cancellaran takaa-ajo oli kyllä huimaa seurattavaa. Devolder ansaitsi iltakaljan tai kaksi. Hillittömän hyvässä kunnossa on tämä eläköityvä maestro.

----------


## KehveliSki

Joo Fabu on niin kovassa tikissä, että jos välineet kestää ja pystyssä pysyy ni RvV:ssä ja P-R:ssä ei löydy vastustajaa. Tänään heikko suoritus Etixiltä tuommoisella miesylivoimalla.

----------


## PekkaO

Neljänneksi jääminen ei muuta tippaakaan näkemystäni siitä, kuka on lempparikuskini. Jäätävä veto. Tulee ensi vuonna ikävä.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Cyclingnewsin artikkelissa Sagan kertoi että viimeisen kahden kilometrin aikana tiimiradiosta tuli käskyä vetää ja pitää vauhti yllä, sillä koko porukka oli tulossa takaa. 

Ne vedot veti sitten jalat tyhjäksi, ja tuli kauden kahdeksas(?) toinen sija.

----------


## rhubarb

En taas ymmärrä mikä oli muiden (varsinkin kahden kuskin Trekin) taktiikka antaa Etixxin tehdä kaiken duunin vielä vikalla vitosellakin. Olisi sen yhden vedon voinut käydä keulilla niin että olisi edes mahdollisuudet voittoon varman kolmossijasta taistelun sijaan.

Sinänsä hienoa katsoa, enkä jaksa Saganiakaan syyttää koska vuorokyttäily olisi aivan varmasti tarkoittanut kiinni tulemista.

----------


## Frosty

Sagan oli vissiin loppusuoralla aika tyhjillä tankeilla. Kwiatkowski taisi olla yksinkertaisesti paljon vahvempi. Olisivatko Trekin kavereillakin olleet painavat jalat lopussa, kun jäivät  tuolla tavalla ajamaan sijoituksista. Ainakin Cancellaralla oli jo kohtuullinen päivätyö alla.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> Ei Kwiato ole mikään eilisen teeren poika, mutta Sagan munasi aika täydellisesti.



Ei se hopee nyt ihan täysi munaus ole. Näytti aika väsyneeltä koko mies. Olishan sitä voinut jäädä peesailemaan ja koittaa iskeä lopussa sillä uhalla että se jäljelle jäänyt 11 sec olisi riittänyt löysäilyyn.

----------


## OJ

Mitä halvattua nyt taas!? EQS taas takaa-ajossa vaikka niillä on joku 5 ennakkosuosikkia keulilla. Ei näytä olevan mitään yritystä yhtään mihinkään vaan seurataan katseella kun kisa katoaa horisonttiin.

----------


## J T K

Ei nukkut Sagan nyt! Hienosti loppuun, Kuznetsovi sotki hyvin nelikkoa. Etixx on kyllä nyt ihan sukkaporukka.

----------


## trash-base

Hienoa, että Sagan sai nyt palkinnon! Itse veikkasin Spartacusta voittajaksi. Tuntuu et Etixxillä ei ole ketään joka olisi huippukunnossa muihin tallitovereihin verrattuna. Tänäänkin kun Cancellara ja Sagan pistivät vähän tehoja kampiin ylämäessä niin Etixx katosi kuvasta ja vaikka sitten oli 4-5 keulilla takaa-ajossa niin ei vaan riitä kun Sagan & Cancellara vetävät tosissaan.

----------


## OJ

Ai että klassikkotallilla ei olisi kaikki huippukunnossa kauden pääkisojen aikaan? Tolla poppoolla olisi pitänyt laittaa yksi mies Kuznetsovin kanssa ja seuraava Van Marcken kanssa eikä laittaa kaikkia munia yhteen koriin ja odottaa sitä viimeistä iskua...mihin ei välttämättä ehdi tai jaksa mukaan. Tai sitten oma mies rakentamaan kisaa sen sijaan että istutaan ja annetaan muiden tehdä kisa. OK...Gaviria, mutta se nyt on ihan täyttä lottoa yrittää massakiriä jossain sivutuuliklassikossa.

----------


## trash-base

No juu, ei vaan tunnu olevan huippukunnossa. Tai sitten muut ovat far ahead  :Hymy:  Kun aloin seuraamaan kisaa niin Kuznetsov oli karussa niin oliko Stijn Vandenbergh joka koitti saada Kuznetsovia kiinni ilman menestystä. En tiedä mitä aikaisemmin oli mahdollisesti tapahtunut.

----------


## J T K

Kovassa sivarissa ei löydy sellaista jyhkijää, joka ottaa laatuhatkaa kiinni. Terpstra teki minkä pystyi, mutta eihän ne pysty ihmeisiin.  Terävyyttä aiemmin ja silloin voi päästä mukaan. Mutta helppohan se on täältä koutsailla tietysti...

Phinney on taas tulossa mukaan klassikkokahinoihin, hieno juttu.

----------


## Petwe

Terpstra alkaa olemaan aika tuttu näky pääjoukon kärjessä. Kun päästään irtiottoon niin mukaan on otettava pari kaveria mukaan ettei varmaan kenenkään muun tarvitse vetää. Sitten kun jäädään pääjoukkoon niin annetaan muiden mennä ja vedetään liian myöhään. Eikö niillä tosiaan ole ketään ykköstykkiä, kuten Boonen aikoinaan?

Edit: Hienoa että Sep tuli toiseksi.

----------


## OJ

Ja sitten iski pahat uutiset. Antoine Demoitié menehtyi Gent-Wevelgemissä tapahtuneessa kolarissa saamiensa vammojen johdosta.

Liikaa liikennettä kisassa. Nykyään on olemassa teknologiaa, joka mahdollistaa TV kuvan tuottamisen hieman kauempaakin ja "hang-around" moottoripyöriä ei tarvitse olla ihan sikana.

----------


## robink

Tähän kuvaan on kiteytetty kaikki.
https://twitter.com/CyclingHubTV/sta...95453273882624

----------


## J T K

Karmea juttu...

http://cyclingtips.com/2016/03/trage...gent-wevelgem/

----------


## OJ

Takaisin aiheeseen kun 100. Ronde van Vlaanderen ajetaan sunnuntaina. Minun mielestäni Ronde on klassikoiden kuningas ja kevään, ellei jopa vuoden, kohokohta. Kisakrapulaa voi parannella Paris - Roubaixilla seuraavana sunnuntaina ja sitten kesällä seurata hivuttamista 2017 kisaa odotellessa.

Vahvimmiksi ennakkosuosikeiksi on nostettu Cancellara, Sagan, Van Avermaet, Kristoff ja Kwiatkowski. Booneniin tai Quick Stepiin yleensä ei näytä uskovan oikein kukaan, mutta nyt alkaa koko tiimi olemaan "pienessä" pakkoraossa menestyksen suhteen. Minulle sopisi vanhojen ukkojen kisa, eli Boonen-Cancellara vääntö, mutta itse veikkaisin pienen porukan loppuratkaisua, eli joku 5-7 kuskia loppukiriin. Jos sataa, niin saattaa mennä pakka sekaisin. Säätiedote lupailee lämmintä ja ehkä sadetta.

----------


## J T K

Samoilla linjoilla, Ronde on SE kilpailu o/
Cancellara osoitti E3:ssa, että konehuoneessa on nyt taas puhuria. Trekin tiimikin on parempi kuin aikoihin ja maestro saa riittävästi tulitukea ennen ratkaisuhetkiä. Ehdottomasti on mukana voittotaistelussa. Skyn Thomas, Stannard ja Kwiatkowski, BMC:n Avermaet, Phinney ja Oss sekoittavat pakettia, Lotto-Jumbon Vanmarcke, Sagan, entä Dimension Datan Edi-Bos? Näyttää, että on taas pääsemässä kovaan iskuun. 

Etixxillä alkaisi olla aika saada tulosta, vaikkakin Boonenin kunto on vieläkin minusta vähän arvoitus. Stybar ei ehkä ole kuitenkaan vielä niin kova luu, että pystyy todella haastamaan Cancellaraa, Sagania, Avermaetia ja kumppaneita. Terpstra, Trentin, Vandenbergh ja kumppanit ovat kyllä kovia runkomiehiä, mutta jotenkin ei tästä sakista ole saatu kaikkea irti. Entä Katjushan Kristoff? Onko kuitenkin enempi Roubaix-mies? Loton Roelandts. FDJ:n Demare...en tiedä. OGEn Jens Keukeleire saattaa olla kymppisakin ukko ja parhaillaan top-6. Mielenkiintoisia on tietysti Direct Energien (tsiisas, mihin se Chava on ittensä työntänyt?) Sylvain Chavanel ja Pozzato (Southeast Venezuela). No entä IAM:n Haussler?

Selvää on, että yhtään mekaanista ei passaa tulla. Homman pitää mennä buickkiin sen osalta. Eikä voittotaistelussa tule todennäköisimmin olemaan todella uutta nimeä. Kyllä E3 ja GW ovat osoittaneet mistä on taas kyse.

----------


## rhubarb

Ei toi yksi mekaaninen viimeksi kauheasti menoa haitannut.

----------


## J T K

No ei kovin isosti, mutta nyt on pari kolme naksua vaativampi reitti.

----------


## Lasol

Haittas se nyt aika paljon ku voittohatka lähti eikä fabu ollu vielä levänny riittävästi takaa-ajon jälkeen. Ei siis pystyny. Eli haittas aika ratkasevasti!

Saa mennä rengas rikki tottakai mutta pitää olla apukuski porukassa antamassa sen ehjän renkaan. 150km ku on ajettu ja menee takavaihtaja solmuun ni sit on soronoo.

----------


## OJ

Wanhat parrat pärisevät, että van Avermaet tai Geraint Thomas vie. En sulkisi kumpaakaan ulos voittokamppailusta. 

Tässä alkaa olemaan vähän täpinöissä. Täkäläiseen aikaan Sporzan lähetys alkaa klo 2:30, eli en varmaan ihan alusta jaksa katsoa, mutta eiköhän aamukahvia valutella joskus aamuviideltä. Ihan pakko päästä lähivuosina paikan päälle taas katsomaan ja tällä kertaa poikaporukalla ja pyörät mukana viikon törkeän paikan leirille, eli Ronde ja Roubaix tuplafanitusreissuun. Toisaalta, kaverilla on perhettä Liegen suunnalla, eikä Wallonian klassikkojen fanitustkaan väärin ole.

Hauska tarina vuodelta 2013 kun oltiin kevätlomamatkalla ja stopattiin Amsterdamissa viideksi päiväksi. Tietty piti päästä katsomaan Rondea kun "sattumalta" joku oli valkannut matkapäivät sopivasti. Lastasin sitten vaimon, kaksi pikkutyttöä ja sikakrapulaisen lankomiehen vuokramersuun Damin keskustassa ja nokka kohti Oudenaardea. Ei tarvinnut pysähtyä kuin kerran oksentamaan välillä Amsterdam-Oudenaarde. Koukittiin Ronsen kautta Cote du Trieulle parkkiin ja viimeiset pari kymppiä olin suu vaahdossa selittävä sekopää kun piti selittää jokainen tuttu tie ja talon kulma. Vaimo ja sen veli taisivat viimeistellä diagnoosinsa viimeistään tolla reissulla, mutta eipä ole tarvinnut teeskennellä sen jälkeen. Oltiin varmaan ainoa lapsiperhe Oude Kwaremontilla 9 kk ja 3.5 v tyttöjen kanssa, toivottavasti ei jäänyt pahempia traumoja, mutta vanhempi tyttö näkyy suomenlipun kanssa live lähetyksessä.

----------


## OJ

Pientä nostoa kun näkyy noi kesän tempohivutukset taas ilmaantuvan voorumille ennen kuin oikeat pyöräkisat on edes saatu ajettua

----------


## OJ

Jatkan floodaamista. Kuinka hyvin tunet Ronden historian.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/how-...flanders-quiz/

----------


## J T K

7/12...Hattua päästä päivän RVV Cyclon suorittaneille, Heli 129km ja Kiovan Dynamo 229km n.16000 muun seassa. Paolini oli sukinut partansa iskuun ja kävi lenkillä kans:http://mypage.nieuwsblad.be/rondevan...ibnumber=14422

Huomiselle lupailee aika nättiä keliä: https://www.yr.no/place/Belgium/Flanders/Oudenaarde/

----------


## plr

Rondesta on ajettu 16 km.

----------


## Esa S

Eilen kanssa ajettiin plr:n ja pari muun kanssa "kevätklassikko" n. 230 km. Naiset kanssa starttasi juuri, Lotta yhtenä kärkinimistä.
Livelähetys heti startista alkaen:
http://www.proximustv.be/nl/wielrenn...laanderendames

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Eikös tuossa sanota, että lähetys alkaa vasta 11:45  gmt, eli käytännössä kahden tunnin päästä. Tiedä sitten millon tuo oikeasti alkaa.

----------


## Esa S

[QUOTE=Metsänpeikko;2514956]Eikös tuossa sanota, että lähetys alkaa vasta 11:45  gmt, eli käytännössä kahden tunnin päästä. Tiedä sitten millon tuo oikeasti alkaa.[/Q

Katsoin vaan tabletilla, että lähetys pitäisi olla käynnissä, 0 s aloitukseen, mutta vaatii flash playerin. No nyt kun pääsin koneelle ja näkyy video niin siinä vasta kerrotaan tuo 11:45 - 13:45 GMT eli 14:45 - 16:45.
Tosin maaliin saattavat tulla jo ennen neljää. Keli näyttäisi olevan ainakin melko hyvä tuon videon perusteella.

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Siellähän oli ihan miehekäs kasa. Ainakin 4 fdj:n ajajaa tais kaatua. Toivotaan, että kaikki pääsee jatkamaan. Jos en ihan väärin nähnyt, niin Lamprella meridoissaan levyjarrut.

----------


## Petwe

Sep sai pikku pusun takana olevalta autolta kun porukka hidasti mutkaan.

----------


## Esa S

Naisten kisasta jo helikopterikuvaa pätkittäin, Lotta ajelee kärjen tuntumassa.

----------


## rhubarb

Jooh, nyt tulee motskaristakin naisten kuvaa (linkki ylempänä). 42 km matkaa, porukka aika koossa vielä.

…

Miesten kisa sen sijaan on aika palasina, vauhtia taitaa olla melkoisesti. Kukaan ei ole vielä käynyt väläyttelemässä.

----------


## OJ

Naisten kisan striimi ei taida oikein jaksaa ylittää Atlanttia. Ääni kuuluu, mutta video pykii ja pahasti

Miesten kisassa tosiaan annetaan kaasua varsin aikaisin.

----------


## CamoN

Ja siinä meni van Avermaet. Solisluu tjsp.

----------


## OJ

No sinne meni yksi kova ennakkosuosikki. Meni vielä oman tiimin piikkiin.

----------


## rhubarb

Ajai, missasit Lotan vetämässä hatkaa kiinni siellä veden takana.

…

Kinkkisesti täysin auki vielä kisa, vaikka Gregsu ei nyt sitten päässyt koittamaan jalkaansa… eikä pääse myöskään Roubaixiin tai Flecheen, kyllä se varmaan poikki meni.

----------


## Esa S

Siinä vähän mietitytti, onko Lotta apuajajan roolissa. Mutta hatka tuli kiinni, sitten taas striimi pätkäisi.

----------


## OJ

Kysymys kuuluu, miten EQS aikoo kakkia tämän kisan? Toivon parasta ja pelkään pahinta kun Vandenbergh laitetaan jatkaan. Sagan on kuin liimattuna Cancellaran takapyörässä.

----------


## OJ

Ja joku jättänyt pysähtymiskieltomerkit keskelle tietä...

----------


## rhubarb

Ei näytä Etixx kovin vahvalta, Boonen selvästi valkopaitoja hitaampi ja Stybar/Terpstra/Trentin ties missä.


Edit: jaha Styby bongattu jostain välihatkasta. Montakohan noita jo on?

----------


## OJ

Sinne taisi mennä Kwia, Sagan ja van Marcke

----------


## J T K

Kävikö Cancellaralle tapaturma, vai pelaako vain kylmänviileää peliä? Aika vaarallista on päästää Sagan, Kwiatkowski ja Van Marcke välihatkaan.

----------


## J T K

Ja sieltä tulee Cance Kwaremontilla!

----------


## leecher

Kyllä Spartacus on kova!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## J T K

Mutta vielä pitää jaksaa vetää Paterbergin ja Sagan on kova.

----------


## J T K

Kyllä sateenkaaripaidat jylläävät tänään!

----------


## zander

Mahtava on Saganin veto!

----------


## Artjojy

Hieno voitto Saganilta  :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## zander

Ja tyylikäs wheelie-tuuletus  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Noin otetaan legendaarinen voitto. 25 km ajoi hatkaa, tiputti Kwian ja otti Cancellaran päänahan viimeisen 15 km tempoväännössä. 

Cancellara oli kyllä vahva enkä oikein keksi miksi ei yrittänyt Kwian ja Saganin mukaan.

----------


## Artjojy

Peter Saganin ajamista on aina ilo seurata, kun tyyli on aika viihdyttävä  :Hymy:  Monesti on vain Saganin tekemä työ valunut hukkaan noin 100m ennen maalia  :Irvistys:  tänään meni kuitenkin kisa hyvin maaliin saakka.

----------


## Petwe

> Kuvitelkaa mielessänne Sagan saapumassa yksin velolle rainbowit päällä ensi keväänä. 
> 
> Hyvä voittaja.



Kuhan muistutan. Kova veto kyllä Saganilta.

----------


## ilmora

Viimeiset 10 km oli kyllä itselle yhtä trilleriä kun toivoin, ettei kukaan tai mikään tällä kertaa vie voittoa Saganin edestä. Hieno ajo.

----------


## JouniS

Kommentti haastattelussa pisti hymyilemään. Vapaasti suomennettuna: kun muut ei suostu tekemään töitä mun kanssa, pudotan kaikki.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## leecher

Olipa hieno kisa! Vähän harmitti cancellaran puolesta, mutta vahvin vei. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CamoN

> Peter Saganin ajamista on aina ilo seurata, kun tyyli on aika viihdyttävä  Monesti on vain Saganin tekemä työ valunut hukkaan noin 100m ennen maalia  tänään meni kuitenkin kisa hyvin maaliin saakka.



Aivan häikäisevän kova suoritus sekä Saganilta että Cancellaralta. Toki siellä oli monia muitakin kovaa duunia tehneitä, mutta nämä kaksi tietysti eniten parrasvaloissa. Ensin noin 240km porukassa, sitten parin minuutin maksimi tiskiin ja siitä eteenpäin varmaan keskimäärin 400W:lla viimeiset 15km. Chapeau!

----------


## buhvalo

Sagan on kyllä väläytellyt lyhyissä aika-ajoissa mutta enpä ois lyönyt vetoa senttiäkään että Cancellaran pitää tempoamalla takana tuosta paikasta.

----------


## kervelo

Cancellara joutui tänäänkin tuhlaamaan voimiaan kärjen takaa-ajossa jo ennen ratkaisuhetkiä, mikä kallisti lopun tempovaiheen Saganin eduksi. Harmi.

Päivän paras yllättäjä oli Erwiti. Pitkään hatkassa ja silti kärkikymmenikköön.

----------


## OJ

Sagan-Kwia kaksikko kuitenkin kyykytti muut E3:ssa ja Sagan pääpiruna Gent-wevelgemin ratkaisuhatkassa. Kyllä Sagan on nyt mun mielestä kasvanut siksi kuskiksi, joksi häntä on hehkutettu viimeiset viisi vuotta. Valtikka vaihtaa haltijaansa, mutta kyllä ensi viikonloppuna taitaa Cance olla se voitettava kuski.





> Cancellara joutui tänäänkin tuhlaamaan voimiaan kärjen takaa-ajossa jo ennen ratkaisuhetkiä, mikä kallisti lopun tempovaiheen Saganin eduksi. Harmi.
> 
> Päivän paras yllättäjä oli Erwiti. Pitkään hatkassa ja silti kärkikymmenikköön.



niin miten sen ottaa, Hatka lähti irti Cancen nenän edestä ja jauhoi kolmeen pekkaan hyvän tovin ennen Oude Kwaremontia. Ratkaisuhetki oli 25 km maalista...

----------


## J T K

Stybar kommentoi ettei siihen Kwiatkowskin iskuun vain kyennyt kuin Sagan eli siinä kohtaa se Cancellakin sakkasi. Mutta katotaan mitä hän itse lausuu.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Olettaisin Cancellaran pelikirjan siltäneen suunnitelman, jonka mukaan Sagan & co. ajetaan kiinni Oude Kwaremontilla, peesataan hetki ja pudotetaan Sagan & co. Paterbergilla.
Muuten hyvä suunnitelma, alkoi murentua jo Kwaremontilla, kun Sagan oli vaan liian vahva.

----------


## PetriV

Oli kyllä mukava katsella viimeiset 50km kovalevyltä. Saganin puolesta jännitti jo oikeastaan siinä vaiheessa kun he lähtivät Kwiatkowski kanssa pääryhmästä. Upea veto kuitenkin maaliin saakka!

----------


## OJ

On voinut pelata upporikasta tai rutiköyhää...tosin toka tila nyt ei ole rutiköyhä, mutta siinä saa olla aika kylmäpäinen, että antaa Saganille noin paljon siimaa kun edellisessä kahdessa kisassa Saganin hatka on mennyt maaliin asti. Hieno kisa kaikesta spekuloinnista huolimatta ja tosiaan ennalta heikolta vaikuttanut Movistar nappasi paremman tuloksen kuin EQS...

----------


## Hääppönen

> Kommentti haastattelussa pisti hymyilemään. Vapaasti suomennettuna: kun muut ei suostu tekemään töitä mun kanssa, pudotan kaikki.



Sukupolvenvaihdos tapahtui. Aiemmin Cancellara antoi samanlaisia kommentteja. Mukava jatkaa jo vuosia kestänyttä Saganin fanittamista. (Fanitusta silti yhä Spartacuksellekin!)

----------


## OJ

Voittajan takana myös tapahtui. Daniel Oss oli siinä samassa BMC kolarissa n. 100 km maalista. Oss menetti ainakin minuutin siinä sotkussa ja lähti ajamaan yksinään porukkaa kiinni, mutta ehti kuitenkin 16. maaliin.

EQS:n jyhkääminen siinä ennen 100 km jäljellä näytti aika turhalta aikaisemmin ja edelleenkin näyttää turhalta tikkujen polttamiselta.

----------


## J T K

> Olettaisin Cancellaran pelikirjan siltäneen suunnitelman, jonka mukaan Sagan & co. ajetaan kiinni Oude Kwaremontilla, peesataan hetki ja pudotetaan Sagan & co. Paterbergilla.
> Muuten hyvä suunnitelma, alkoi murentua jo Kwaremontilla, kun Sagan oli vaan liian vahva.



Joo,näin oli kommentointu Sporzalla eli ei tietoisesti lähtenyt mukaan. Ei se paljosta jäänyt kiinni...

Cyclingtips: “I missed this one second,” Cancellara said. “Sep was the last one who could close to Peter. The way Kwiatkowski went was annoying, Stannard had been away, he was just looking, and then he went. It was just a one-second decision. Maybe it was not the right decision. I knew there were others in the bunch, Astana, Katusha, who also wanted to win. I’m not saying it was too early … clearly it was the deciding moment for Peter, he could bring it home.”

----------


## edu

Sagan saa olla kiitollinen Kwiatkowskille tämän kevään kisoista  :Vink:

----------


## Teltta

Sagan ei ole ollut aiemmin taktikoinnissa Cancellaran veroinen kettu, mutta ehkä on oppinut sen taidon nyt kun voittoja on alkanut tulemaan.

Minustakin näytti viimeisissä mäissä kun Cancellara pisti kaasua että jäi vähäksi aikaa jonon perään ja eikä enää ehtinyt ajaa hatkaporukkaa kiinni nousussa. Toisaalta Sagan alkoi vetämään jo paljon aiemmin ja epäilin että riittääköhän voimat loppuun asti. Riittihän ne. Joku kilsa-pari ennen maalia alkoi näkymään pieniä väsymisen merkkejä mutta ero Cancellaraan ja Vanmarckeen vain kasvoi.

Paris-Roubaix vielä ja sitten ehtii itsekin polkea sunnuntai-iltapäivisin  :Hymy: 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Sunnuntaille luvattu sadetta. 

Tulee mielenkiintoinen kisa, ja ehkä Saganin mahdollisuudet voittaa kasvavat entisestään. 

L'Equipe on kerännyt hienon kuvakokoelman vuosien varrelta mutaisista olosuhteista. 

http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-r...s-en-mele/3328

----------


## Googol

Taitaa sade loppua jo edellisenä yönä. Mutta ehkä siellä on vielä vähän mutaa jäljellä.

----------


## kaierkki

Huomenna rankka penkkiurheilupäivä - vajaa seitsämän tunnin lähetys Eurosportilta  :No huh!:

----------


## OJ

Vuoden toiseksi suurimman pyhäpäivän aattona voi katsoa youtubesta A Sunday in Hell elokuvaa alkulämmittelynä. 

Mitään muuta en toivo kuin Boonenin voittoa...tai Boonen-Cancellara-Sagan taistelu sitä ennen olisi aika huippua. Boonen ei kuitenkaan ole ihan yhtä kova kuin Sagan, Cance, Van Marcke, skyborgit ja ehkä EQS ajaa Terpstralle. Mutta olisihan se hienoa jos Boonen jollain ilveellä pääsisi omalle voittoluvulleen ja tänä vuonna voisi laittaa Mr. Roubaixille luun kurkkuun kun kilpailu on taatusti riittävän tasokasta.

----------


## kmw

> Huomenna rankka penkkiurheilupäivä - vajaa seitsämän tunnin lähetys Eurosportilta



Voi olla kerrassaan raateleva. Sinausta ja tsemiä Seniilille että pysyy nahoissaan ja juttujen taso ei vajoa ihan bubismiksi.

Kevyttä komppia OJ:n spekuloinnille/toivomuksille.

Sunday in Hell on imho yksi parhaista pööräleffoista evö.

----------


## Teltta

> Voi olla kerrassaan raateleva. Sinausta ja tsemiä Seniilille että pysyy nahoissaan ja juttujen taso ei vajoa ihan bubismiksi.
> 
> Kevyttä komppia OJ:n spekuloinnille/toivomuksille.
> 
> Sunday in Hell on imho yksi parhaista pööräleffoista evö.



Itsehän veikkaan että ilmaisua "kestävyysurheilun kuninkaat" ei käytetä kuin 19 kertaa lähetyksen aikana

----------


## kmw



----------


## jarit

> Itsehän veikkaan että ilmaisua "kestävyysurheilun kuninkaat" ei käytetä kuin 19 kertaa lähetyksen aikana



Siis ensimmäisen tunnin aikana?

Mutta vastaavasti P-R:ssä ei ole "energiaimureita" reitillä  :Hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

Nyt mennään.
Tästä darrastahan tulikin ihan hyvä.

----------


## kp63

hyvä streemi?

----------


## kukavaa

> hyvä streemi?



http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...iol%E4hetykset

----------


## OJ

Voi hanuri, nukuin pommiin ja missasin Arenbergin. Tossa ylhäällä toivomani kolmintaistelu saattaa vielä olla edessä.

----------


## villef

Itse asiassa Arenbergillä ei paljon tapahtunu kun porukka oli hajotettu osiin jo 10km aiemmin.. On kyllä ollu viihdyttävä kisa jälleen kerran  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Minkähän pahuksen takia Jumbo ei näytä vetävän kuin yhdellä miehellä?

----------


## zander

Sky:lla vähän potkii päähän

----------


## zander

Ja Spartacus nurin!

----------


## OJ

Aikamoista kyttäämistä keulilla...ihme touhua...

----------


## OJ

No nyt oli kisa! Vähän pelotti että EBH:lla olisi ollut jalkoja voittoon, mutta onneksi ei peesailusta huolimatta päässyt mihinkään. Mutta Hayman koko päivän hatkassa ja poimi voiton kisan päätteeksi. Kova ajo vanhalta ukolta.

käsi rikki 5 viikkoa sitten, traineritreeniä viikkotolkulla ja Paris-Roubaixin voitto siihen perään. On se kova. 16. vuosi proffana.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Eikös tämä ollut varsin poikkeuksellinen vuosikerta? Peloton oli päreinä jo ennen Arenbergia ja suosikit yhtä lailla. Mitään kontrollia ei ollut oikeastaan kellään, paitsi Skyllä olisi ollut mutta pannuttivat joukolla. Ja lopussa alkuperäisen hatkan kuski voitti.

----------


## plr

Järjestäjän moottoripyörä ajoi Vivianin perään Arenbergissä.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vivi...paris-roubaix/

----------


## jarit

Sky veti kuin MSR 2015:ssä  :Hymy:  Sen jälkeen ilmoittivat vaihtavansa rengasta/valmistajaa, mutta ei tuo nyt oikein hyvälle näyttänyt.

----------


## kuovipolku

"Sky was using the ever popular FMB Paris-Roubaix tubulars in 27mm." Eli tuskin se renkaista johtui. 

Etupäässä huonoa tuuria, luulisin. Taisi useimin käydä niin että kärjessä vain sattui ajamaan juuri Skyn mies, vauhtia oli pikkaisen liikaa, ajolinja oli aavistuksen verran liian tiukka ja paikka oli yllättävän mutainen ja liukas. Voisiko myös olla niin että Skyn kuskeille elementti on sittenkin vieraampi kuin muille pohjoiseurooppalaisille?

Voisiko muuten olla että katsojista jotkut ovat olleet aktiivisia ja tarkoituksella kastelleet nuo mutkapaikat saadakseen enemmän actionia nähdäkseen tai vain siksi että pikkukännissä se tuntui hyvältä idealta (vähän samaan tapaan kuin Monte Carlon rallissa katsojat ovat joskus kasanneet mutkan taakse tielle lunta ja jäätä)? 

PS En ole seurannut. muta Sky lmeisesti tosiaan vaihtoi Veloflexin renkaista Continentaleihiin vuosi sitten: http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/...crashes_370474

----------


## CamoN

> Voisiko muuten olla että katsojista jotkut ovat olleet aktiivisia ja tarkoituksella kastelleet nuo mutkapaikat saadakseen enemmän actionia nähdäkseen tai vain siksi että pikkukännissä se tuntui hyvältä idealta (vähän samaan tapaan kuin Monte Carlon rallissa katsojat ovat joskus kasanneet mutkan taakse tielle lunta ja jäätä)?



Mielestäni Peter Selin höpötteli sivulauseessa Baskimaan ympäriajon aikaan, että monet Paris-Roubaixin mukulakivipätkistä olivat äskettäin pitkään jatkuneiden sateiden takia kilpailemisen kannalta liian huonossa kunnossa, mutta paikallisten maanviljelijöiden ja tienpitäjien avustuksella ne saatiin ajettavaan kuntoon. Melkein.

----------


## kuovipolku

Vaikutelmani syntyi siitä että parissa paikkaa tie näytti muuten aivan kuivalta, mutta sitten nimenomaan mutkassa tai siitä ulostullessa oli vesimärkää ilman että siinä olisi näyttänyt olevan viettoa tai muuta syytä kosteuden kerääntymiselle. Tosin kommentaattorien mukaan sateen jälkeen kestää aina muutaman päivän että kiven päälle valunut muta kuivuu (ja voihan se kuivanakin varmaan lähes yhtä liukasta kuin suomalainen sepelihiekka) ja voi olla että syyllisiä ovat vain paikalliset maataloustraktorien kuljettajat.

----------


## jarit

> "Sky was using the ever popular FMB Paris-Roubaix tubulars in 27mm." Eli tuskin se renkaista johtui. 
> ......
> PS En ole seurannut. muta Sky lmeisesti tosiaan vaihtoi Veloflexin renkaista Continentaleihiin vuosi sitten: http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/...crashes_370474



Juuri sama muistikuva oli minullakin että MSR:n jälkeen vaihtui Veloflex Contin Compeen. Hyvä rengashan sen on märällä & surkealla asfaltilla mutta levein koko on 25mm. Ollappa Compesta tarjolla 27mm versio, niin olisi Skyn juna selvinnyt eilisestä paremmin pystyssä :Hymy: 

Toisaalta, jos se on sellaista mutaista vettä pölyisellä kivellä, niin ei siinä taida pitää mikään rengas. Kiven päällä on ohut lieju kerros ja se on paha.

----------


## frp

> Voisiko muuten olla että katsojista jotkut ovat olleet aktiivisia ja tarkoituksella kastelleet nuo mutkapaikat saadakseen enemmän actionia nähdäkseen tai vain siksi että pikkukännissä se tuntui hyvältä idealta (vähän samaan tapaan kuin Monte Carlon rallissa katsojat ovat joskus kasanneet mutkan taakse tielle lunta ja jäätä)?



Sama kävi mielessä. Jos noin EI käynyt niin sitten kyllä todella paha moka rataa esitarkastaneilta, ettei noista laitettu kunnon varoitusta pelikirjaan. Käsittääkseni joka tiimi on ennen kisaa tarkastanut reitin läpi.

----------


## TMo

> Juuri sama muistikuva oli minullakin että MSR:n jälkeen vaihtui Veloflex Contin Compeen. Hyvä rengashan sen on märällä & surkealla asfaltilla mutta levein koko on 25mm. Ollappa Compesta tarjolla 27mm versio, niin olisi Skyn juna selvinnyt eilisestä paremmin pystyssä
> 
> Toisaalta, jos se on sellaista mutaista vettä pölyisellä kivellä, niin ei siinä taida pitää mikään rengas. Kiven päällä on ohut lieju kerros ja se on paha.



Team Sky käytti FMB:n Paris-Roubaix 27mm rengasta. 

"During the rest of the season we ride on tyres that have a diameter of 25mm, but for Paris-Roubaix we widen that out to 27mm. These gives more suspension, have a slightly different tread, and that results in more grip."
http://www.teamsky.com/teamsky/home/article/76448#05vFCsuaspZwYQM6.97

----------


## juakko

Voisi sky lisätä teknisen maastopyöräilyn marginaalihyötyihinsä.

----------


## OJ

Kun nyt sabotaasit sun muut on saatu spekuloitua...vettä ja mutaa päätyy tielle yleensä sen takia, että etuautot ajavat lätäkköjen yli ja sitä vettä sitten roiskuu pitkin tietä. Tätä tapahtuu Paris-Roubaixissa ja muissakin kilpailuissa eikä satavarmasti ole ensimmäinen kerta tai yllätys yhdellekään kisassa mukana olleelle. 

Kun kyseessä on Paris-Roubaix, niin ilman erillisiä varoituksia pitäisi olla jotakuinkin selvää, että tien pinta on liukas ja huonossa kunnossa varsinkin mukulakivisektoreilla.

----------


## rhubarb

Väännetäänkö tällä sivulla nyt oikeasti siitä että Paris-Roubaixissa oli huonopintaista tietä?

----------


## kuovipolku

Omasta puolestani voin vain todeta että mukulakiviosuuksien huonkuntoisuus ja mutaisten paikkojen liukkaus ei ollut minulle katsojana sen suurempi yllätys kuin se oli Skyn miehille ajajina. Heitä taas näytti yllättäneen yhtä paljon kuin minuakin se että liukasta mutaa oli muuten kuivissa paikoissa joissa ei tiellä ollut havaittavissa lätäkköä jonka vettä autot olisivat voineet roiskuttaa ympäriinsä tai edes lätäkköpaikkaa josta vesi olisi jo kuivunut mutta maa vielä jäänyt märäksi eli liukkaan mutaiseksi.

Televisiokuvasta ei tosin voi tehdä kovin varmoja päätelmiä tien pinnan laadusta tai edes sen muodoista, joten senkin takia esitin spekulaation vapaana spekulaationa eli yhtenä mahdollisuutena. Jos joku näkee siinä aiheen yleiseen valistukseen, niin tarjoan kernaasti sen ilon.


Muuten minusta olisi mielenkiintoisempaa pohtia ajajien taktisia vaihtoehtoja velodromilla eli spekuleerata sitä minkälaisilla ratkaisuilla voittajjaksi olisi tullut joku toinen. Tämä siitä huolimatta että voittajaksi saattoi tulla se joka oli rättiväsyneistä miehistä hetkellisesti vähiten rättiväsynein. 

Magnus Bäckstedt tosin kertoo perehtyneensä kilpailun joka metriin niin hyvin että hänelle oli täysin selvää mitä hän velodromilla tekisi missäkin tilanteessa ja kun hän lopulta oli velodromilla hänen oli helppo tehdä oikea voittoon asti kantanut ratkaisu. Mutta tämähän voi olla pelkkää inhimillista jälkeenpäin syntynyttä muistikuvaa tilanteesta josta ei todellisuudessa muista paljoakaan.

----------


## OJ

OGE:n videolla Hayman juttelee ennen kisaa, että P-R:ssä on vain sitkeästi jatkettava matkaa vaikka tulisi rengasrikkoja tai kolareita. Kisan jälkeen sitten kommentoi, että ei ollut juuri taktiikasta hajuakaan, mutta hieno homma jos näytti hyvältä telkkarin välityksellä.

Boonen pudotti keulamiehenä alas liian aikaisin ja takaa tulevat ajoivat pussiin. Boonenin olisi pitänyt olla vikassa mutkassa Stannardin paikalla. Noin niinkuin mun mielestä, mutta tossa paikassa ei välttämättä onnistu kovin kylmänrauhallinen ratasprintti.

----------


## CamoN

> OGE:n videolla Hayman juttelee ennen kisaa, että P-R:ssä on vain sitkeästi jatkettava matkaa vaikka tulisi rengasrikkoja tai kolareita. Kisan jälkeen sitten kommentoi, että ei ollut juuri taktiikasta hajuakaan, mutta hieno homma jos näytti hyvältä telkkarin välityksellä.



Sivulauseessa viitattiin siihenkin että Haymanilla on ilmeisesti aina hihassa kohtalaisen kova 10 sekunnin veto. Tykkää varmasti rynkyttää, kuten tekikin ennen velodromia. Ja avasi velolla kirinsä aikalailla 10 sekuntia ennen viivaa.

----------


## ilmora



----------


## Munarello

^Tiukkoja tilanteita tuossakin, esim noin 1:49 kohdassa taisi olla aika lähellä ettei mopo törmännyt tien pinnassa istuvaan kilpailijaan. Sai vedettyä pientareelle.

----------


## TERU

Renkaat kestivät hyvin. Nurinmenoja paljon, vaikuttivat paljon kisan loppupuoleen. Kovaa menoa kaikkiaan.

----------


## kervelo

> Sivulauseessa viitattiin siihenkin että Haymanilla on ilmeisesti aina hihassa kohtalaisen kova 10 sekunnin veto. Tykkää varmasti rynkyttää, kuten tekikin ennen velodromia. Ja avasi velolla kirinsä aikalailla 10 sekuntia ennen viivaa.



Tehoanalyysia:
http://home.trainingpeaks.com/blog/a...-paris-roubaix

----------


## Mika A

jaa... se olisi huomenna la Flèche Wallonne eli de Waalse Pijl...

----------


## rjr

Siis huomenna.

----------


## Mika A

> Siis huomenna.



Ohops... Itselleni epätyypillisesti elin siis jo tulevaisuudessa...  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Hääppönen

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...leche-Wallonne

----------


## OJ

L-B-L:ssä vähän tiputtelee lunta. Auttaisikohan kehno keli yllätysvoittajaa...

----------

